# Pokemon.. Ash no more?



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

So the rumours are that Ash, Pikachu and co are to axed from the Pokemon anime. Apparently Black & White are to be a completely new relaunch with completely new characters. Personally I think it'll destroy the Pokemon franchise Ash and Pikachu are the mascots of the franchise.
Source


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

They're the main characters, if they get rid of them (After all of these years) the franchise will die, I'm pretty sure of that... Actually.. The show will die, not the franchise. lol


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> They're the main characters, if they get rid of them (After all of these years) the franchise will die, I'm pretty sure of that... Actually.. The show will die, not the franchise. lol



Yeah I forgot about everything else lol, but still if they got rid of Ash it would turn into a pile of crap.


----------



## Matt140 (Apr 17, 2010)

Personally, I hope to god they get rid of them... they've outlived they're stay.

BUT, those whom have only just discovered the Pokémon series (or who are die-hard fans of the animé) will probably not like the sound of this.


----------



## DjoeN (Apr 17, 2010)

Lolz,

Who cares about Ash and Pikachu, the games evolved, so needs the serie.
New trainers come forward, so new characters can be used whenever it fits them.
Not that i follow Pokémon tv shows, but it's just my point of view on the tv shows and the games.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> Personally, I hope to god they get rid of them... they've outlived they're stay.
> 
> BUT, those whom have only just discovered the Pokémon series (or who are die-hard fans of the animé) will probably not like the sound of this.



I've been with it since the start, I can't imagine anyone replacing Ash. It just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Matt140 (Apr 17, 2010)

One thing to add, if they replace Brock then I'm never watching the animé ever again. BROCK IZ AWESUM!!!!


That is all.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> One thing to add, if they replace Brock then I'm never watching the animé ever again. BROCK IZ AWESUM!!!!
> 
> 
> That is all.



Brock is cool.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So the rumours are that Ash, Pikachu *and co* are to axed from the Pokemon anime



Good bye Brock. lol


----------



## Matt140 (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOO. *Goes on murderous rampage....*

I doubt this is true though, no matter how strongly I despise Ash. His character is awful now, ever since the voice change.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I hated it when they changed the voice actors.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 17, 2010)

No more Ash and Pikachu? Took them long enough. Maybe the show won't be shit anymore.  It went downhill after the first season the same way Digimon went to the dogs after season 3.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> No more Ash and Pikachu? Took them long enough. Maybe the show won't be shit anymore.  It went downhill after the first season the same way Digimon went to the dogs after season 3.



The show is great. It'll go down the shitter if they get rid of all the characters.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 17, 2010)

Times change.
Trends change.

It's time for something new.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Times change.
> Trends change.
> 
> It's time for something new.



I suppose you're right, but I don't really see them changing everything. I'm sure they said they would always have Ash.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Matt140 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.  He sets such a bad example for kids, flirting up every girl he sees... except Misty, the only one he EVER had a chance at getting


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Fishaman P said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but it is funny.


----------



## ShadowAxel (Apr 17, 2010)

hmm i do keep up to date with the show normally and i feel bad cause ive watched the show since the beggining and it just has so many childhood memories so i am kind of sad now that there getting rid of him

*Posts merged*

then again i guess it is a fresh new start


----------



## Nikolay (Apr 17, 2010)

Serebii said somewhere that the rumor was false.


----------



## Maverick-jin8 (Apr 17, 2010)

The article is wrong. The only thing that is ending is the Diamond & Pearl arc. The original article says nothing about Ash leaving, though Dawn might leave so they can replace her with the Gen V female trainer. It just says that Pokemon DP is coming to an end with the Grand Festival and Sinnoh League coming up, and that the next "series" will follow after, obviously Pokemon Black & White with Ash in whatever region that takes place in. Also that one of the trainers in the Sinnoh League episodes will use a Legendary Pokemon.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 17, 2010)

I kinda wish that they brought in a new protagonist with every new region. That way it would never get old and the gamers would have something to relate to, plus the series wouldn't die when Ash did.

Having not watched the anime since Johto Journeys (in which, I wished that Gold was the main character), I feel that it doesn't affect me all that much anyway.


EDIT:
When reading this thread, the song that played when Ash was going to leave Pikachu was playing in my head. Quite a touching song.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Maverick-jin8 said:
			
		

> The article is wrong. The only thing that is ending is the Diamond & Pearl arc. The original article says nothing about Ash leaving, though Dawn might leave so they can replace her with the Gen V female trainer. It just says that Pokemon DP is coming to an end with the Grand Festival and Sinnoh League coming up, and that the next "series" will follow after, obviously Pokemon Black & White with Ash in whatever region that takes place in. Also that one of the trainers in the Sinnoh League episodes will use a Legendary Pokemon.



Well apparently there is an insider or something who says that they are getting rid of Ash but he will make short cameos every now and then.


----------



## Nathanok (Apr 17, 2010)

The series is about a boy in the pokemon world with his best friend pikachu struggling to be the pokemon master. Until that happens, the series won't end. Nor will the characters change.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> So the rumours are that Ash, Pikachu and co are to axed from the Pokemon anime. Apparently Black & White are to be a completely new relaunch with completely new characters. Personally I think it'll destroy the Pokemon franchise Ash and Pikachu are the mascots of the franchise.
> Source



Poor Pikachu, that used to be like the main character....  I guess its time for a change.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Update: Contrary to a previous version of this story, there is no confirmation at this time on who will not be included in the cast.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Which means, theres pretty much no proof yet...


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2010)

nvm


----------



## I am r4ymond (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, if they did something like: New characters start from Hometown, get Gym Badges, travel, and suddenly meet Ash and the Others, then I don't think it'll destroy it. Maybe?


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

hmph. If ash leaves then the show ratings will lower. If it drops gradually pokemon is cancelled...


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed of course, but ever since they changed Ash's VA, I really stopped caring.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2010)

nvm


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Well, if they did something like: New characters start from Hometown, get Gym Badges, travel, and suddenly meet Ash and the Others, then I don't think it'll destroy it. Maybe?



Agreed.


----------



## Pcygigas (Apr 17, 2010)

I think they should change the people in team rocket as well,
its so retarded that they always blast of at the end.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> I think they should change the people in team rocket as well,
> its so retarded that they always blast of at the end.





thats lame lol


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 17, 2010)

[email protected]

The original Japanese news story just poses the question "What will be next season?"
ComicAlliance puts their own media spin on it.
Somehow everyone assumes it means new people. (Again, it happens every time)
They get their view clicks.
We get topics like this.
[stupid meme here]

You stick with what makes money. Why else do you think he's there? He's become a globally identifiable character.
Ash/Pikachu is to Pokemans, as Naruto/Saucegay is to Naruto.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> You stick with what makes money. Why else do you think he's there? He's become a globally identifiable character.
> Ash/Pikachu is to Pokemans, as Naruto/Saucegay is to Naruto.


agree with that...
Ash + PikaPika = $$$$ and I mean... BIG MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Pcygigas said:
			
		

> I think they should change the people in team rocket as well,
> its so retarded that they always blast of at the end.



After it happening in every time, it does get a little boring


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol and The show stays on tv


----------



## DSGamer64 (Apr 17, 2010)

Matt140 said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was annoying before and after. I stopped watching the show years ago, after the first couple of seasons it got really bad, not to mention it's horribly repetitive and the characters are lame as hell. It's like when they changed Yu-Gi-Oh, the games are junk ever since they brought in all the retarded restrictions and card bans for the games, as well as changing over the characters after the Egyptian God series ended.


----------



## JPhantom (Apr 17, 2010)

gotta say I stopped watching the series the episode they changed his hat.  he worked so hard for that hat and kept it with him and then his mom gets him a new outfit and he forgets all about it? hated that


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

Pikachu needs to become a raichu lol


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Pikachu needs to become a raichu lol



That what it evolves into... After a while.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i know bro. I always see ash&pikachu.....why it cant be ash&raichu lol


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

pikchu is cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thats why.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> Assassination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epic post, mate. 

Unfortunately, you are incorrect. He needs to be given a Thunderstone. I believe Ash had reasons for not doing so, although I can't remember.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2010)

nvm


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> because all the people of the world knows pikachu.
> but raichu is cooll too



Yea, pikachu is well known.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah. Ill like to see a change soon though


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

WarazX said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pikachu is even a float in the Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade!


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> because all the people of the world knows pikachu.
> but raichu is cooll too
> 
> Actually... Ash has given two times the thunderstone to pikachu.
> But we all know what happened




O Yeah i forgot


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha i have never seen that before. How cool.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> WarazX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Famous....But who more famous Mario or pikachu?(Just wanna know)


----------



## omgpwn666 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mario! Pikachu is nothing compared to Mario, FACT! 




(Maby not fact, but it's my fact  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## Assassination (Apr 17, 2010)

i agree. Come on..... Everybody played Super Mario Bros.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

I reckon mario is more popular and famous.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

That this can, In the Netherlands!


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Anyway,  Long story short
S1 to S4=Good. [The intro song was awesome, Lol]
S5 to the latest=Sucking,Because 4Kids entertaniment stopped to use HIS dubbing, Its all sucky now, good bye lotsa fans.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> [email protected]
> 
> The original Japanese news story just poses the question "What will be next season?"
> ComicAlliance puts their own media spin on it.
> ...



Yes but apparently an insider knows what's going to happen, he said they're getting rid of Ash but he will make small appearances every now and then. It's on youtube. I really don't think they will get rid of Ash but you never can be too sure.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 17, 2010)

Grantinia16, your right, They wont dump Ash/Pikachu, They are the main characters, Who whould do that?


----------

